# Wild Nights - Oklahoma City "Critter Caravan"



## Tanooki00 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't wait for _Wild Nights_ to start? Wish it could start with breakfast? Ever wanted to have a "furmeet on wheels"? Enter the *Oklahoma Critter Caravan*'s OKC area _"Breakfast and Launch"_! 

Who: Any furry, scalie, avie, or others attending Wild Nights, either living in, or passing through the Oklahoma City area. 
What: Oklahoma Critter Caravan's OKC "Breakfast and Launch" furmeet 
When: Thursday April 21, 2011. Breakfast from 10 AM to 12 noon, Launch as close to noon as possible. 
Where: Denny's in southern OKC
Why: Early start for Wild Nights, and a chance to meet local furs and such. 
How: RSVP per below, and...Show up.    ;3 

These details are not 100% finalized, so there MIGHT still be a change, but not likely. 


  If you have a vehicle with room for passengers, or even just cargo room, please help out. Even if you don't think you can afford the  gas, post anyway, as I'm sure most of our passengers would be willing to  chip in something.
If you need a ride (or more space for your stuff), post below as well. If you can't afford gas money, we SHOULD  still be able to find you a spot. (Who's wants dibs on the luggage  rack?)    X3
 
In any case...if you have extra space or need a ride, let us know, along with a way to contact you.

Tanooki00
k1darkknight@yahoo.com


P.S. - Even if you can't make it for the breakfast portion (or can't  afford a Denny's breakfast), please RSVP anyway. We won't leave before noon, and if that's  cutting it close, we may set up a "straggler's shuttle" if we get enough drivers.


----------



## Tanooki00 (Apr 3, 2011)

And of course, I forgot to post that I'm driving, myself. That should be obvious, as I'm organizing this thing, but still... 
Anyway, I have a Chevy Malibu (4-door midsize sedan) with a good bit of  trunk space. I'm bringing a fairly large cooler, but likely packing most  of my stuff in it. Besides myself, I can fit a MAXIMUM of 4 passengers,  but only 3 comfortably, and only 2 if both passengers are bringing  fursuits, or lots of stuff otherwise. I get pretty good gas mileage on  the highway, so I likely won't just ride with someone else, unless we get  several drivers with phenomenal gas mileage. 

I'm looking at taking I-240 to I-40, then the Indian Nation Turnpike  down to McAlester, US 270 to Wilburton, and finally OK-2 up to the park.  The plan is to make 2 or 3 stops, for bathroom/smoke/stretching breaks.  The first stop should be somewhere around the halfway point between our  launch and the turnpike. The second stop will be at a McDonalds in the  center of the turnpike, shortly after exiting from I-40. If we make a  third stop, it would be either in McAlester or Wilburton, for groceries  (lunchmeat, cheese, ice, bread, etc.) However, that may be substituted  with a grocery run after unpacking at the campsite.


----------

